# Serrasalmus Sanchezi



## import_nation (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm about to get a Sanchez Piranha. Could someone quickly tell me how I should set up the tank to fit the piranha? How much should I feed it? Its around 3.5" big. Keeping the temperature at 80 degrees is fine?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Piraution said:


> I'm about to get a Sanchez Piranha. Could someone quickly tell me how I should set up the tank to fit the piranha? How much should I feed it? Its around 3.5" big. Keeping the temperature at 80 degrees is fine?


I keep mine in a 30gal with an AC 110/500 and a 250W Ebo heater keeping the temp at 84F.
I feed him pellets, flakes, dry krill, and cut fish. Weekly 40% water change.
It may not be the prefered way but it is my way.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Make sure you have a lot of hiding places for him to start off with. Keep the tank light off, and give him his privacy the first few days. Depending on his size, he probably won't eat for a week or two, so don't get too worried over feeding him just yet.

Good luck with your new sanchezi!








~Taylor~


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

My sanchezi didn't eat for the first week I had him, but he's really come out of his shell now that he's used to the tank and isn't shy at all. They are a beautiful serra, hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

my sanchezi was quite skittish wen i first got him but after a little bit like a week he was eating like a beast and he was about 4 inches and i had him in a 50 so he had much space and at first had no plants just sand and a heater..80 degrees F is fine and i just gotta say its a great fish to own


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

i got mine last wed....he has been more skittish then my reds since then. Put a towel over the tank and left the lights off and today he's been pretty active and starting taking down tilapia and a convict or two. There awesome fish though...good luck


----------



## import_nation (Nov 3, 2006)

the sanchezi i have is owned by another owner and has already been raised. so i dont think it will be that afraid of me. its not a baby. its like 2.5" big and its been raised by a piranha enthusiast and its now being given to me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Well you will be moving him to a new place and that is going to stress him out quite a bit.

How you decorate your tank is uo to you, i know if i decorate my tank in a matter that my sanch can find a place were no-one can see him, he will stay there all the time (exept feeding time)

they are shy territorial creatures so you might exerience skittishness and agression, depends on the fish really.

Anywhays just keep the water params in check and give him a good diet and youll have a kick ass serra for a long time.

Good luck!


----------

